
Show HN: Create an unbundled database with Crux and Confluent Kafka in 5 minutes - refset
https://juxt.pro/blog/posts/crux-confluent-cloud.html
======
refset
Author here. Crux [1] (MIT license) is currently still alpha but the supported
beta release is arriving in September. We also know of two companies deploying
Crux into production in the next week or so. We will be making further
announcements during our talk at Strange Loop [2].

[1] [https://github.com/juxt/crux](https://github.com/juxt/crux)

[2] [https://www.thestrangeloop.com/2019/temporal-databases-
for-s...](https://www.thestrangeloop.com/2019/temporal-databases-for-
streaming-architectures.html)

